# Cdt shot where to give it



## imthegrt1

So going to give all my goats the cdt shot were is the best place to give it and were to buy it .
I read that a 20 gauge needle works best .


----------



## sweetgoats

. 
Yep, I do use a 18 or 20 depending on what I have.

 It is best in the armpit of the goat. What I do is 1CC in the left front armpit and 1CC in the right, just to help preventing lumps. I draw up 2cc to start


----------



## KW Farms

I do the same as Lori, except I just give the whole 2cc in one armpit. That's not a bad idea though! :thumb:


----------



## imthegrt1

Ok does tractor supply sell it or vet


----------



## GTAllen

I use 22g or 23g. I give show goats 2cc in the armpit, sq. Everything else gets it between the shoulders. Rub it in good, then rub some more. You can get it at TSC, COOP, feed store etc. Colorado Serum seems to better at not leaving lumps. Real easy to do.


----------



## HoosierShadow

You should be able to get cd/t from just about any farm store, including Tractor Supply, it's not expensive around $5-7. I think it's about $6 at the feed store we use. I think you get 10 doses per bottle, can't remember.

We give ours in between the shoulder blades on the back. I've only had 1 get a bump, it was itchy but then it went away.
I lift the skin, then inject while holding the skin away from the goats body a little bit, then rub, rub, rub that injection site and that seems to help keep them from getting permanent lumps/bumps. 

We've given them in the armpit area too. A breeder we bought a couple of young does from last year gave them in the armpits, and both had big lumps from them. I honestly haven't checked to see if they still have them.


----------



## imthegrt1

Ok sounds good given it to all 12 of them today.


----------



## imthegrt1

Quick ? Is one needle shot they sell does 10 does so the same needle does ten ?????


----------



## imthegrt1

Never mind he was about to give me wrong stuff


----------



## toth boer goats

KW Farms said:


> I do the same as Lori, except I just give the whole 2cc in one armpit. That's not a bad idea though! :thumb:


 I do it this way as well  Don't like giving to many shots.


----------



## sweetgoats

I hate sticking them twice but I do not have any knots at all anymore either. 

 I don't always do it in both pits just when I remember.

 Also, if I am going to give it in just one side, then i always do the same side for all goats, that way I know what side I gave it in incase something happens.


----------



## toth boer goats

Got cha


----------



## Trickyroo

One of my girls had a lump , about a grape size near her left armpit that has been there a year now , give or take a month or two and i wish it would go away already . I know it's from her last vaccine because I had asked about it. I so hate those lumps !!! I would do anything not to have that happen .This will be the first year I give them all their annuals so I am going to try the 1 cc in , both armpits technique 
Thanks for sharing that Lori


----------



## imthegrt1

All went good on shots gave to each behind there neck just pulled up on the skin and gave one shot 2 cc of it rub for 30 second no lump.


----------



## Weberface

Do you give the CDT shot sq or im


----------



## Emzi00

SubQ


----------



## Weberface

Thank you very much


----------



## Emzi00

No problem, and welcome to TGS!!


----------



## Weberface

Thanks


----------



## keckka

thanks for this information we are giving shots today... this shall be an experience, as all of my girls are pretty skittish... onder:


----------

